# Install FreeBSD 8 on MacMini G4



## myux (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I have a MacMini G4 1.4, DD80go, 1go RAM with CDrom, and use Apple Keyboard. When i try to install FreeBSD 7.2 or 8, the partitionnement procedure can't be completed because i can't input the size of partitions ; if i press the key C, system use the full freespace ; if a choose an automatic partition (for test), the system refuse to prepare the disk !

What is my problem ? keyboard ! bizar ?
I must put directiv before sysinstall !

Thanks for your help.
myux


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw a post recently that said support for one of the power pc chips was only added in version 8 i will see if i can dig it out.


----------



## myux (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

Good !
But i have the same problem with the 7.2 release... a guy told me that is a conflict with de the keyboard !!! :\ sic !

Bye,
TB


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

The Apple Aluminium keyboard is a right load of cr4p.

The Mac Mini (intel) does not even recognize it until the os boots. This makes it useless for anything remotely technical.

It must be some unstandard stuff going on behind the scenes... Pretty useless.


----------



## myux (Feb 11, 2010)

OK.
I have an aluminium keyboard ! The right keyboard.
useless to buy another USB keyboard !
Thanks.

TB


----------

